# New CCW



## Tmlarock (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm looking for a my 2nd CCW and was considering a sub-compact. Does anyone have a good suggestion?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Way too many to list without knowing more specifics as to what you're looking for. Caliber? Striker or hammer? Manual safety preference? Trigger preference? You're on your second CCW gun, so you probably have an idea of what works and doesn't work for your current gun. Give us the wish list and someone here will know if a gun exists that had what you want. :smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you are wanting 9mm
striker fired: 
beretta nano, S&W M&P shield, kimber solo, ruger LC9, keltec PF9
exposed hammer: 
colt new agent, SIG 938


----------



## Tmlarock (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks hideit I appreciate it and will look into what you listed, a couple of the I looked up already


----------

